# Anyone in Minnesota or South Dakota?



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

I am just cerious i haven't seen any mice or any listings from Minnesota. 
I feel kind of alone over here, and i never see any baby mice for sale as pets, and not feeders.

Thanks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Me.


----------

